# storing live food



## sparky1510 (Jun 1, 2008)

how does every1 store there live food ???? fridge room temp or what might sound dumb but i keep me maggots for fishin in fridge so


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

earthworms i keep in the fridge. everything else at room temp or on top of a viv so they are slightly warmer..


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

earthworms in a cold corner. mealies at room temp. both are kept in plastic tubs with substrate and food


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Mealworms in the fridge.

Crickets somewhere warm and dark.

Locusts somewhere hot and sunny.

Rest I keep at room temp.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

all mine are kept in the reptile room, so around 75


----------

